# Raced a Nissan Altima 3.5SE and Eclipse with 330i



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

The most disconcerting part of your post is when you say that you “passed several cars by weaving from the left to right lane on this 2 lane highway.” I had considered myself a good driver at the age of 28 when I went to live in Germany. It became apparent that passing on the right was strictly for irresponsible and selfish people who thought they were invincible. I have returned to the U.S.A. a much safer and more conservative driver. I still feel that I’m a better driver and I could easily pass all those cars in front of me with no difficulty but I refrain for safety’s sake. What’s it going to cost me? A few minutes? I’m not out to impress strangers in other cars on public roads. We will never have the level of driver education that is found in Germany. It’s a shame. Every day I drive on the interstate or the “beltway”, and people pass on the right while other idiots stay in the left lane because they are too lazy or perhaps to scared to move to the right. Whether your post was a troll or not I have to say shame on anyone who should drive as you described on any public road, even in Germany. Yes, one may drive fast on some sections of the autobahn in Germany but one may absolutely not drive like an idiot! 
Thank you,
---o-O-o---


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I have to agree with the better drivers on this board and say that what you did may have impressed you, but it was stupid.

Join the BMWCCA and drive with your foot to the floor all day long on the track. You can tailgate, spin, skid, burn-out... everything that makes your heart beat faster... legally!

I'm getting older, and realizing that passing people at 120 on public roads is plain stupid.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm not trying to jump on the bandwagon with a few others on this board but I have to agree that driving THAT fast should never be done on public roads and if it is then the least you can do is make sure that NO ONE else is on the road.

Whenever I see someone coming up from behind me very fast I cringe and serious pray to god that they aren't going to slam into my car or try to pass me and then lose control of their car

I am not Mr. slow poke driver, in fact I am a pretty aggressive but one thing I know is when I drive aggressively I try to take into account other people on the road.

So please put that experience behind you and don't it again . . . it's not worth it :thumbdwn:


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

sorry but have to agree,

I must confess, ive been stupid like that in the past, but there are so many variables when travelling at those speeds, chances of something going wrong are very high. Ive learnt not to ever do that, in fact I would probably push 100 occasionally on a COMPETELY EMPTY stetch of road. More than that is plain stupid. Your not proving any skill by doing it, any kid can do it, and the thing is, only kids do, because better drivers realise its not safe.


----------



## aust95x (Jan 17, 2002)

*speeding*

Driving at those fast speeds must increase the chances of accidents exponentially. The truth is that probably most people, if not all would desire a faster more powerful car than they currently have. I'd love to have something faster with better performance than my 330i, such as a M3. I think most people would feel the same, but for what reason? To reach higher speeds, to accelerate faster, to corner quicker and harder??? Most people here likely bought BMW not only for the reputation of quality, but also for performance that elevates themselves above most of the other cars on the road. To try to restrain oneself from speeding or getting into the occasional high-speed competitions is difficult even though our rational side tells us not to. Sometimes the adrenaline overrides what we know we ought not go get into.


----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> and why is that? *


Because the poster created his account on the board the day he posted that message. That message was his first post here. Most of the people here are not into and do not advocate street racing, and most certainly do not advocate street racing in heavy traffic situations. Therefore, this post seemed most likely to be a troll.. maybe not .. maybe so.. You can be the judge.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Raced a Nissan Altima 3.5SE and Eclipse with 330i*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> When are you going to realize that you are not funny whatsoever? :thumbdwn: *


uh..., Nate, I wasn't trying to be funny. You must not be familiar with sarcasm? :dunno: :tsk:


----------



## aust95x (Jan 17, 2002)

I would venture to say that probably most people that post here have one time or another driven aggrssively or at speeds well above posted limits. All those would endanger themselves as well as others whether or not it was in the context of a street race or not.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

aust95x said:


> *I would venture to say that probably most people that post here have one time or another driven aggrssively or at speeds well above posted limits. All those would endanger themselves as well as others whether or not it was in the context of a street race or not. *


Can't say that I've driven that way when there were any other cars around me. The fastest I've ever gone is about 110, and that was a on a long stretch of highway, and no cars within sight. I believe in mutual respect as well as common sense. Driving is a privilege, not a right, remember?

People can preach all day long, and it won't do a bit of good. It has to come from within you to be responsible. If someone was driving like that and killed a member of your family, how do you think you'd feel? Seriously....


----------



## Dubs (Apr 4, 2002)

Wingboot said:


> *a shame. Every day I drive on the interstate or the "beltway", and people pass on the right while other idiots stay in the left lane because they are too lazy or perhaps to scared to move to the right. Whether your post was a troll or not I have to say shame on anyone who should drive as you described on any public road, even in Germany. Yes, one may drive fast on some sections of the autobahn in Germany but one may absolutely not drive like an idiot!
> Thank you,
> ---o-O-o--- *


<rant on>
I also live in NoVA and there is NO OTHER way to pass people in this area unless you pass on the right. 

It is utterly ridiculous that folks insist on staying in the left hand lane when they're traveling well below the speed limit or well below the pace of regular traffic. You are forced to pass on the right. I know I'm not the only one.

Flame all you want, but I think it's the slowpokes in the left lane that ultimately cause accidents. The only reason people drive like maniacs is to pass people going too slow in the left lane. These slow folks force less than patient drivers to weave all about the highway. It irks me to see someone feel like they own the road and hold up traffic because they want to drive 50 in a 65 and force everyone to go around them. Why can't people like this drive in the middle or right hand lane and leave the left lane for faster or passing traffic?

I'll admit I do tailgate from time to time when I get fed up with slow drivers in the left lane and that usually only makes their resolve stronger to "own" the left lane. After I give them a quick high beam or left blinker to signal I'd like to pass, I have to resort to passing on the right since they usually don't budge. Only after I make the effort to pass them on the right do they move out of the left hand lane. It's like they stay in the left hand lane just to prove that they are first class a-holes. Or they must think they are doing me some sort of favor by blocking my way.

I just feel that if they stayed to the right and let passing traffic by, you would have less people inclined to drive recklessly just trying to get past a slower person crawling in the left lane.

Of course, I'm strictly talking about passing to get around slow drivers and not people who have a total disregard for others saftey and feel they need to get "fast and furious" on crowded highways. If the two mustang driving a-holes that almost ran me off the road on I -95 South read this, I hope both your licenses have been revoked and someone has slashed your tires.

<rant off>


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: I dunno.*



hts said:


> *I had my 330i up to 132 on the autobahns just south of Munich last year and felt perfectly safe. The car still had 'room to spare,' but since I wasn't all that (actually, I wasn't familiar with them at all!) familiar with the roads, and they were a lot more twisty than the long straight-aways we have over here, I didn't feel safe pushing the car any faster. *


I think the rule is safety speed. If everyone else on American Highways drive near 100mph then I would not blink an eye at such a post. However, since most traffic flows at ~80 mph on U.S. highways, driving at 130mph in such conditions are recklessly endangering OTHERS on the road.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Granted, I've done stupid things before. 

Now, being the old man I am at 35, I won't exceed 100 on a public highway if it has any type of traffic on it. And I flat-out refuse to race anyone on the streets!

I've done 131 mph (speedo said 136) in my 330i, and 153 (speedo said 165 - ha ha) in my dad's 540i. Both were in the California desert without a car in sight on an isolated open road (not a well-traveled highway).

Don't risk the lives of innocent people just because you want to race your BMW against a Nissan. Join the BMWCCA and get on a track.

BTW, Laguna Seca rocks (Nov 1999 - with the San Francisco Chapter)!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Wait. I'm still 34. 

I must be losing my memory. Huh?


----------



## BS' Bimmer (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: speeding*



aust95x said:


> *Most people here likely bought BMW not only for the reputation of quality, but also for performance that elevates themselves above most of the other cars on the road. *


Sure we did, but as you've seen most of us also only us that performance in safe places (the track or the occasional EMPTY highway). In traffic, most of us are happy just to let the looks and the Roundel do the talking! :thumb:



aust95x said:


> *To try to restrain oneself from speeding or getting into the occasional high-speed competitions is difficult even though our rational side tells us not to. Sometimes the adrenaline overrides what we know we ought not go get into.*


Statements like this just prove that you were NOT in control at the time. And that makes what you did just plain dumb. :thumbdwn: You were doing 130 while weaving in and out of traffic? Did you even stop to consider what would have happened had one of those cars decided to change lanes at the last minute? Dumb! Dumb! Dumb! :tsk:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Emission said:


> *Wait. I'm still 34.
> 
> I must be losing my memory. Huh? *


They say the memory is the 2nd thing to go . . . sorry but I don't even want to tell you the first :yikes: :yikes:

Let's just say you won't be having anymore kids


----------

